# Question about black spots on our dog's belly/armpits (6-YO goldendoodle)



## hobbes2222 (Mar 9, 2013)

We have a 6-year-old goldendoodle named George. A few months ago, we noticed that George had a few black spots on his belly in his groin region. We took him to the vet and she said she thought they were related to allergies and gave him a 10-day antibiotic regimen. He finished this antibiotic regimen about a month ago and it seemed like it was starting to clear up.

However, he just got a trimming and they shaved his belly, and we realized that now it looks even worse than before. He's got more spots now, they're larger, and there are now a few in his armpits as well.

We've made a vet appointment for next week, but I'd love to get some other opinions or hear from people who have seen the same issues. Does anyone have any thoughts/advice/information on this?























Thanks!


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

They look like they may be a bit sore, the look gives me a bad feeling too....are they crusty like scabs or smooth like moles. If they're smooth ask for a biopsy


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm no vet, but could it be a tick? It does look crusty. I hope your dog is okay.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

if is's crusty it can be anything from an allergy to a tick or other bug bite.


----------



## hobbes2222 (Mar 9, 2013)

There are many spots (pictures 1 and 2 are close-ups of the spots all over his belly in picture 3), we live in a city and he gets Advantix so they're definitely not ticks. They look crusty but nothing comes off when I scrape them lightly with my fingernail; no flakes or anything. They're fairly smooth but definitely elevated.


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

looks like some sort of allergy to a bug bite. possibly fleas?


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

Baby dog used to get those, for her it was allergies, Antibiotics are just to clear it up as the crusties are secondary, they don't keep it from coming back, you need to figure out what's causing it in the first place to keep them away.


----------



## doghunter8 (Mar 13, 2013)

use frontline so the skin will going to smooth again and it will be back to normal


----------



## DAVID0001 (Jan 16, 2020)

hobbes2222 said:


> We have a 6-year-old goldendoodle named George. A few months ago, we noticed that George had a few black spots on his belly in his groin region. We took him to the vet and she said she thought they were related to allergies and gave him a 10-day antibiotic regimen. He finished this antibiotic regimen about a month ago and it seemed like it was starting to clear up.
> 
> However, he just got a trimming and they shaved his belly, and we realized that now it looks even worse than before. He's got more spots now, they're larger, and there are now a few in his armpits as well.
> 
> ...


So do you know if they went away because my dog has the same.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

The OP hasn't been on the forum for seven years.


----------

